# poor fella



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Ouch man this guy has a long long long life ahead of him. I am still trying to find his nuts for sale on here somewhere also.

Read to the end.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =214&lpid=


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't believe she is making me sell my bow.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Make sure you buy her a good quality ring.
So you can pawn it later for a bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And when you do propose, be sure NOT to do it on her birthday, Christmas, Valentine's day, or any other remotly identifiable holiday so the ring may not be construed as a gift. That way, if you break things off, she is required by law to give the ring back to you. The ring is only given as a condition of contract that she'll marry you. But if you give it on a holiday, well, then it becomes a gift - not a conditional gift. So be wise young brother. If you are hawking your hobby for her, be sure to leave an out. ;-) Carlee better be pretty smokin' hot!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And when you do propose, be sure NOT to do it on her birthday, Christmas, Valentine's day, or any other remotly identifiable holiday so the ring may not be construed as a gift. That way, if you break things off, she is required by law to give the ring back to you. The ring is only given as a condition of contract that she'll marry you. But if you give it on a holiday, well, then it becomes a gift - not a conditional gift. So be wise young brother. If you are hawking your hobby for her, be sure to leave an out. ;-) *Carlee better be pretty smokin' hot!*


+1000


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be darned, sounds like someone is going to marry my ex!! Ha ha, I kill me.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like he needs to get rid of something else not the bow. The next add will be for a set of round ones. :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

she's got his nuts in a vice alright...have fun with that one dude!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That poor basterd really has NO idea what he's about to do... -)O(-


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

She best have a flat head to set my beer on, Pistol Grip Ears and Roll away teeth!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> She best have a flat head to set my beer on, Pistol Grip Ears and Roll away teeth!


 -_O- ....and magically turn into a pizza and a six-pack at midnight!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Had a friend that had a great gun collection, his wife was an anti so she made him get rid of them? After all the guns were gone she left too. This guy should give her a bow instead of a ring. If you have to do dumb things at the start it will surly get worse.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It certainly doesn't look like it will be a marriage with any compromise. I hope he doesn't like at least half of his stuff.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

amen bro that and a dowry that would support at the very least a couple of alaska are africa hunts  :wink:


----------

